# Anybody in Rehab would like nice indoor plants?



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi there.

We are leaving Egypt this month and looking for someone to adopt our plants. They are all indoor plants and are nice & healthy.
We live in Rehab.
Is there anybody like one or two (or all of them)?

You can see the photos here.
Plants pictures by violetbucket - Photobucket


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

SilverMagpie said:


> Hi there.
> 
> We are leaving Egypt this month and looking for someone to adopt our plants. They are all indoor plants and are nice & healthy.
> We live in Rehab.
> ...


we would be delighted to care for them - we also live on Rehab


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

THANK YOU Adrian! 
We do love our plants so we were a bit concerned about their welfare. 
Soooo glad!
I'll PM you for the details.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

SilverMagpie said:


> THANK YOU Adrian!
> We do love our plants so we were a bit concerned about their welfare.
> Soooo glad!
> I'll PM you for the details.


You are most welcome

If you ever come back to Rehab - you can claim them back :dance:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Collected some lovely indoor plants this evening and met some really nice people.

hope you guys enjoy your next move:clap2:


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Lanason said:


> .... and met some really nice people.


We were saying exactly the same thing  

Really, we are so happy that you've given them a good home. I'm sure they'll thrive and turn your house into a jungle in a short time. (Your car looked like a moving rain forest when you left)  Seriously! Those water-loving guys kept growing and growing...

Thanks again and hope you enjoy them. :wave:


----------

